# IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL after ram installation but win7 32bit working!



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a desktop pc with 3GB RAM, win7 32bit and win10 64bit (both working fine).
I installed 16GB RAM (throwing away the old 3GB).
After that, win7 32bit is working fine (saying installed memory 16GB, 3,50GB usable).
But when I boot from win10 64bit, I am getting a blue screen with the error IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL.
The same happens when I try to boot from the hard disk partition where I had started the installation from for win10.
What could be the reason for this strange behavior?
Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Something doesn't check out with your readings as the max that should show for the 32 bit is 4GB RAM.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I've never seen x86 show the full 4GB as usable, early XP would go closest ~3.75, later SPs and Windows versions tend to fall in the 3.25-3.5 region but could be much lower, esp. when a dGPU with a high RAM count was installed.

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL is almost always a bad driver - but beware of spurious problems from W10's default of 'Fast Startup'. More Disk Management details/screenshots needed from both OS', probably minidumps/details as well.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I missed the 3.5GB. I thought you were saying the full 16GB showed in 32 bit. :hide:


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

satrow said:


> but beware of spurious problems from W10's default of 'Fast Startup'.


One of the first things I do on any Windows 10 system I work on is turn off Fast Startup. All it takes is a tiny corruption in the special hibernation file it uses to cause all kinds of bizarre problems that are well-nigh impossible to figure out.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The problem is obviously with the RAM.

Run on one stick at a time until you find the [likely] bad stick.

Be sure to try each stick in each slot as well.

It is entirely possible that since you now have 4x4 GB sticks RAM that Windows 7 is only using one of them.

In my opinion, one or more of the RAM sticks has to be bad.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I have a desktop pc with 3GB RAM, win7 32bit and win10 64bit (both working fine).
> I installed 16GB RAM (throwing away the old 3GB)


 32 bit x86 Windows will not show more then 4GB In Windows, though it will show in the Bios
Download the ISO image for *Memtest86 * and burn it to a USB Flash Drive With Rufus or to CD with IMGBurn all available in my signature. Boot off of the newly created media and Run the tests for at least 7 passes on Each stick of RAM separately. If you get any errors,, Red in the lower window, that stick is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I checked the timing tables of the modules and found out that 3 of them are like this:
Frequency	CAS# Latency	RAS# To CAS#	RAS# Precharge	tRAS	tRC	Voltage
JEDEC #1	457.1 MHz	6,0	6	6	17	22	1,500 V
JEDEC #2	533.3 MHz	7,0	7	7	20	26	1,500 V
JEDEC #3	666.7 MHz	9,0	9	9	24	33	1,500 V

while 1 of them is like this:
Frequency	CAS# Latency	RAS# To CAS#	RAS# Precharge	tRAS	tRC	Voltage
JEDEC #1	444.4 MHz	6,0	6	6	16	23	1,500 V
JEDEC #2	592.6 MHz	8,0	8	8	22	30	1,500 V
JEDEC #3	666.7 MHz	9,0	9	9	24	34	1,500 V

I will try to remove the last one.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I removed the different module but to no avail.
I removed a second module and got a blue screen with a different error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...ug-check-0x139--kernel-security-check-failure

The above page for that bugcheck is above my pay grade but the 'Causes' section has a strong bias towards 'a driver' as being behind many crashes of this type:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to search and type:- cmd next press ctrl+shift+enter an elevated cmd prompt will open copy and paste ALL of the following cmd, press enter. 

wmic memorychip get BankLabel, Capacity, Caption, CreationClassName, DataWidth, Description, Devicelocator, FormFactor, HotSwappable, InstallDate, InterleaveDataDepth, InterleavePosition, Manufacturer, MemoryType, Model, Name, OtherIdentifyingInfo, PartNumber, PositionInRow, PoweredOn, Removable, Replaceable, SerialNumber, SKU, Speed, Status, Tag, TotalWidth, TypeDetail, Version /Format:list > 0 & notepad 0

Please post the notepad output here.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply. I had no access to a pc. Thanks for your suggestions!

I had only 2 sticks left on the motherboard. Win7 was able to boot, but win10 showed the stop code KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE. Memtest86 was freezing at 2 sec.

I removed one more stick and the pc went into an infinite loop at POST.

I got the pc to a technician. He said the ram sticks were tested ok on a different pc. He said it is probably a motherboard issue and that the motherboard cannot receive more than 4GB although the manual says 16GB... But I am not convinced. I will look into this after I solve the current issue.

The technician made things worse because win10 was ok but win7 couldn't start (I hadn't given him the win7 ssd, just the win10 ssd. I placed the win7 ssd at home).

Win7 was rebooting (or freezing, I don't remember) at "Starting windows". Safe mode stopped at avdevprot.sys. Can you explain how this error could have been caused by what had happened?

I wasn't even able to boot from the win7 recovery partition (it was freezing at "Starting windows")!

I tried placing the ram sticks (1, 2 or 4) many times but the problem was still there. And memtest86 was freezing at 2 sec. But at some point (after I placed a stick at slot 3), I managed to get memtest86 run sucessfully (one pass)! After that, I was able to boot from the win7 recovery partition! (what does this say about the quality or the correct placement of the ram and the ram slots?)

So, the current issue is avdevprot.sys. This post https://forums.majorgeeks.com/threads/fixing-win7-not-booting-attempts-documented-inside.318718/ says "it seems to consistently fail on avdevprot.sys" and the proposed solution is: 
"https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/50c51ee9-f25a-4286-9c8c-657b1c6f9868/recovering-windows-7-registry-hivesfiles
Best solution seems to have been From karls093, using the dvd"

The solution from karls093 says to do the following file replacements from a dos window:
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\system c:\windows\system32\config\system
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\software c:\windows\system32\config\software
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\security c:\windows\system32\config\security
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\sam c:\windows\system32\config\sam
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\default c:\windows\system32\config\default

But if I do that, I will lose my registry settings... I desperately need my win7 to work as before cuz I have a million of programs and settings there. Should I try that solution or is there an easier fix for the avdevprot.sys problem in safe mode?


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I forgot to mention: The technician did a bios update.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I am thinking that the registry is not corrupt. Could it be that avdevprot.sys freezes because it detects a change in ram?


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I remind you that I now have one 4GB ram stick and memtest86 ran successfully. But safe mode stops and reboots at avdevprot.sys. The last time avdevprot.sys had no problem and win7 booted ok was with 8GB. So I tried to add all 3 remaining ram sticks one by one, but memtest86 was freezing at 1 or 2 sec...

In summary:
I don't want to change the registry since it's not corrupt.
I want to make avdevprot.sys load ok.
The last time it loaded ok was with 8GB (but why?).
I kept the memtested ok 4GB stick and tried combinations with the other sticks but memtest86 was freezing in the beginning.

An idea: Maybe the ram sticks are not compatible with one another? The technician could not check that because he couldn't find a pc with a ddr3 motherboard and win 64bit. Also, keep in mind that bios was able to read 16GB (does that mean that the sticks are compatible?).


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I copied the win7 partition to another ssd and tested karls093's solution:
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\system c:\windows\system32\config\system
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\software c:\windows\system32\config\software
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\security c:\windows\system32\config\security
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\sam c:\windows\system32\config\sam
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\default c:\windows\system32\config\default

But it didn't change anything. The problem remains: Safe mode stops at avdevprot.sys. It was expected since the problem is not a corrupt registry.
I am really desperate now. I MUST make my win7 work...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Safe mode stops at avdevprot.sys


This file is related to Avira Anti-Virus. Please Uninstall Avira in Safe Mode with Networking. https://support.avira.com/hc/en-us/articles/360003162153-How-do-I-uninstall-my-Avira-product-
I would then go to Start/Search and type *Regedit* and press Enter. First, backup the registry. then In the toolbar go to *Edit/Find *in the _Find What_ box type *avdevprot.sys* and press *Find Next.* It will stop on a file, press the *Del *Key on your keyboard, press *Enter* to accept the deletion and press* F3* to continue searching. Do these 3 steps until you see the message *Finished searching the Registry*. I would start at the top again and search for *Avira* doing the same steps.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> This file is related to Avira Anti-Virus. Please Uninstall Avira in Safe Mode with Networking.


But as I wrote, I cannot boot into safe mode. It stops and reboots automatically.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have the original 3GB of RAM, I would go back to that. Can you boot normally? 
If not, download this Boot Disk ISO image. Burn it to a USB Flash drive using *Rufus*, in my signature. Boot off of the Flash drive and you will get a Windows 10 virtual desktop with several troubleshooting apps. You can use *CCleaner's Uninstaller *under their Tools menu to uninstall Avira.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> If you have the original 3GB of RAM, I would go back to that. Can you boot normally?
> If not, download this Boot Disk ISO image. Burn it to a USB Flash drive using *Rufus*, in my signature. Boot off of the Flash drive and you will get a Windows 10 virtual desktop with several troubleshooting apps. You can use *CCleaner's Uninstaller *under their Tools menu to uninstall Avira.


-I will not risk removing the ram stick that is working (working = I can boot to win10 and win7 dvd/recovery partition).
-My system doesn't support booting from USB.
-Avira (and the problem) is on win7. Are you saying I can uninstall Avira from a different os?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Here is a way to edit the Windows 7 Registry from Windows 10 multi-boot system
Access and edit an offline Windows registry - Multibooters.com. Delete *avdevprot.sys*. And try it again. 
All computer systems made in the last 20 years boot from USB. If you are using UEFI Bios, you have to do a little finagling to get there.
Also when you install the SSD, did you go to the Bios and change the Hard Drive mode from IDE or Legacy to AHCI (necessary for SSD) ? If so, try changing it back, Windows 7 should load.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Here is a way to edit the Windows 7 Registry from Windows 10 multi-boot system
> Access and edit an offline Windows registry - Multibooters.com. Delete *avdevprot.sys*. And try it again.


Thanks for your idea. Should I delete the registry keys or the values?



> All computer systems made in the last 20 years boot from USB. If you are using UEFI Bios, you have to do a little finagling to get there.


I will try to post a screenshot.



> Also when you install the SSD, did you go to the Bios and change the Hard Drive mode from IDE or Legacy to AHCI (necessary for SSD) ? If so, try changing it back, Windows 7 should load.


I will check that. But the SSD was working fine before the ram installation. So how can this be a problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Should I delete the registry keys or the values?


 Delete the whole key.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I deleted avdevprot.sys and now safe mode stops at classpnp.sys and reboots.



spunk.funk said:


> All computer systems made in the last 20 years boot from USB.


But I have this (no usb stick option in the screenshot):
https://imgur.com/wIZuviA


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I renamed classpnp.sys (https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ode-stuck-at-classpnpsys?forum=w7itprogeneral) and now safe mode stops at the previous file (disk.sys) and reboots.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I did a win repair and now the problem is classpnp.sys again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The drive that has Windows 7 on it has too many bad sectors to be repaired. it needs to be replaced.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> The drive that has Windows 7 on it has too many bad sectors to be repaired. it needs to be replaced.


But win7 was working fine a couple of days ago. The problem started when I got the pc to the technician and he changed the ram.


----------



## rodmanb (Nov 22, 2008)

But if I do that said:


> If you haven't done a backup, preferable a disk image, you shouldn't be doing jack to your computer. Find a disk imaging program, there are free ones all over the internet. and create a disk image immediately. Just my opinion.:facepalm:


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

Try using Macrium Reflect to do backup image. The free version. It works well doing a clone so should do an image OK. Also if you can boot into Win 7 then use Revo Uninstaller to get rid of Avira.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can Browse the Windows 7 drive from Windows 10 and go to *X:\Users\[YourUserName] *(where* X: *is the drive letter of the Windows OS on the Windows 7 drive) and copy your _User_ files (ie) *Documents, Music, Pictures* etc to the 10 drive or to an External USB drive, before attempting any more to try and fix this drive. After safely backing up. 
In Windows 10, download HD Tune, not Pro. At the top of the program, take the Drop Down menu and choose the drive that Windows 7 is on, go to the* Error Scan* tab, run a Full *Error scan *on the Win 7 drive,_ not_ a Quick scan. This will take a while, if all of the boxes are *green*, the drive is healthy, if any of the boxes are *RED*, that means there are Bad Sectors and the drive needs to be replaced. 
Trying to Image a failing HDD will usually also fail, if you are successful, when you restore the image, the same problems you had on Windows 7 before will return.


----------



## stevsays (May 6, 2010)

Windows 32bit will only ever show 4gb; the 64bit allows access to all ram. That's all there is to it. If windows 10 boot fails then maybe there is a faulty memory module but it could also be something else that is failing. 
Check your boot menu in the BIOS, you might be able to change boot sequence, including usb. I always set mine to boot from optical (cd/dvd), I just have to remember to remove any disk before shutting down.
I use the Iobit range of software. The free versions did me for many years until I was able to use the professional (paid) versions.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

rodmanb said:


> If you haven't done a backup, preferable a disk image, you shouldn't be doing jack to your computer. Find a disk imaging program, there are free ones all over the internet. and create a disk image immediately. Just my opinion.:facepalm:


I have a backup but the problem is not that. The system was not working after the change in the hardware.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

gofish said:


> Try using Macrium Reflect to do backup image. The free version. It works well doing a clone so should do an image OK. Also if you can boot into Win 7 then use Revo Uninstaller to get rid of Avira.


I already have a backup. I can't boot into Win 7, but Avira is not a problem anymore after the deletions I did in the registry.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> You can Browse the Windows 7 drive from Windows 10 and go to *X:\Users\[YourUserName] *(where* X: *is the drive letter of the Windows OS on the Windows 7 drive) and copy your _User_ files (ie) *Documents, Music, Pictures* etc to the 10 drive or to an External USB drive, before attempting any more to try and fix this drive. After safely backing up.
> In Windows 10, download HD Tune, not Pro. At the top of the program, take the Drop Down menu and choose the drive that Windows 7 is on, go to the* Error Scan* tab, run a Full *Error scan *on the Win 7 drive,_ not_ a Quick scan. This will take a while, if all of the boxes are *green*, the drive is healthy, if any of the boxes are *RED*, that means there are Bad Sectors and the drive needs to be replaced.
> Trying to Image a failing HDD will usually also fail, if you are successful, when you restore the image, the same problems you had on Windows 7 before will return.


Thanks. I already have a backup of my data on a different drive.
The win7 ssd was working fine before I changed the ram, so I assume it has no problems.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

stevsays said:


> Windows 32bit will only ever show 4gb; the 64bit allows access to all ram. That's all there is to it. If windows 10 boot fails then maybe there is a faulty memory module but it could also be something else that is failing.
> Check your boot menu in the BIOS, you might be able to change boot sequence, including usb. I always set mine to boot from optical (cd/dvd), I just have to remember to remove any disk before shutting down.
> I use the Iobit range of software. The free versions did me for many years until I was able to use the professional (paid) versions.


As I had written, win10 is booting ok now. The problem is with win7: safe mode stops at classpnp.sys and reboots.


----------



## rodmanb (Nov 22, 2008)

George300 said:


> I have a backup but the problem is not that. The system was not working after the change in the hardware.


Well Great! Then you won't have an issue with the loss of your registry, as you stated. Also, the reason I responded. It was a statement, not a judgement. So, I don't understand why you stated numerous time concern for losing your registry if you have a backup. As for not being able to boot into the OS is a given because the OS is crapped out from defective hardware. You will need to:
1. Replace the HD, 
2. Reimage the new hardware with the backup and you're done.
:dance:


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

rodmanb said:


> Well Great! Then you won't have an issue with the loss of your registry, as you stated. Also, the reason I responded. It was a statement, not a judgement. So, I don't understand why you stated numerous time concern for losing your registry if you have a backup. As for not being able to boot into the OS is a given because the OS is crapped out from defective hardware. You will need to:
> 1. Replace the HD,
> 2. Reimage the new hardware with the backup and you're done.
> :dance:


I will lose my registry = I will be forced to work with windows without my thousands of registry settings

I had tried restoring an Acronis True Image backup I had but it didn't work. I will try again maybe. But I thought it would be easier to fix win7 directly.
Also, the backup (December 1st) and win7 were almost identical before I deleted the avdevprot.sys registry settings. So, why would the backup work?


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

I upgraded my laptop hard drive to a SSD by using Macrium Reflect and cloning the hard drive to the SSD (must be same size). I put in SSD and everything worked as before. Restoring an image doesn't do the same as drive cloning. You won lose your registry settings or installed programs/apps.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

gofish said:


> I upgraded my laptop hard drive to a SSD by using Macrium Reflect and cloning the hard drive to the SSD (must be same size). I put in SSD and everything worked as before. Restoring an image doesn't do the same as drive cloning. You won lose your registry settings or installed programs/apps.


As I had written, I would lose my registry settings if I had done this from https://social.technet.microsoft.co...9868/recovering-windows-7-registry-hivesfiles :
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\system c:\windows\system32\config\system
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\software c:\windows\system32\config\software
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\security c:\windows\system32\config\security
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\sam c:\windows\system32\config\sam
copy C:\windows\system32\config\regback\default c:\windows\system32\config\default

The problem was not with win7. Win7 was working fine (as opposed to win10) until the technician changed the ram (which made win10 work!).
Now win7 cannot boot: I deleted avdevprot.sys from the registry and safe mode stops at classpnp.sys and reboots.
I am not sure how restoring a backup will fix anything, since my win7 backup (which I already tried to restore unsuccessfully) is the same as the current win7 (before deleting avdevprot.sys).
So, I'd rather fix the current issue: classpnp.sys


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

So does Win 7 work if you restore your PC back to 4 GB of memory? If you still get same problem then hard disk may be corrupted and you need to test it. If you can run Windows 10 then connect your Win 7 HDD as a USB drive by using a caddy. Then run DiskCheckup to see if problems with your Win 7 drive.

While your PC BIOS may report 16GB Windows 7 32 bit will only recognise a total of 4GB of memory. You need 64 bit version for Windows 7 to recognise 16GB. Your Windows 10 Home 64 bit will recognise up to 128GB.


----------



## rodmanb (Nov 22, 2008)

George300 said:


> I will lose my registry = I will be forced to work with windows without my thousands of registry settings
> 
> I had tried restoring an Acronis True Image backup I had but it didn't work. I will try again maybe. But I thought it would be easier to fix win7 directly.
> Also, the backup (December 1st) and win7 were almost identical before I deleted the avdevprot.sys registry settings. So, why would the backup work?


If you're trying to restore a corrupted image your just :banghead: It sounds like your registry maybe part of the issue. Sometimes it not just one issue. It's one issue that causes another issue, that hides other issues. You might consider cutting bait and starting from scratch. You'll probably find there is a lot of stuff you don't need anymore. It's a lot of work but you'll have a clean install. I'd suggest you image as you go along. That way if you goof up you don't have to start from scratch again. if you're using Acronis develop a strategy that will allow to backup in increments that will fit you storage ability and and still be able to recover back to before whatever issue developes. it's like insurance, you don't need it, till you need it but, when you need it, your glad you have it. I posted my procedure somewhere here, maybe it'll help. 
I'm not sure why your so intent on hanging on to Win7. It's a good OS but 10 is as good if not better. I speak from experience dating back to Windows 3.1. I can't think of anything 7 does better than 10. But I'm sure you have your reasons. Good luck.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I'm not sure why your so intent on hanging on to Win7


As well as Windows 7 will no longer be supported by Microsoft in Mid January 2020, a few weeks away.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> As well as Windows 7 will no longer be supported by Microsoft in Mid January 2020, a few weeks away.


I know that and I am using win10 now, but I want to have access to my win7 where I had been working for many years.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

gofish said:


> So does Win 7 work if you restore your PC back to 4 GB of memory? If you still get same problem then hard disk may be corrupted and you need to test it. If you can run Windows 10 then connect your Win 7 HDD as a USB drive by using a caddy. Then run DiskCheckup to see if problems with your Win 7 drive.
> 
> While your PC BIOS may report 16GB Windows 7 32 bit will only recognise a total of 4GB of memory. You need 64 bit version for Windows 7 to recognise 16GB. Your Windows 10 Home 64 bit will recognise up to 128GB.


The pc already has 4gb. There is no hard disk but an ssd, which was working fine until I changed the ram. I think that the problem is not there.

I know the 4gb limit for 32 bits. I am not asking for more. I just want win7 to boot.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

rodmanb said:


> If you're trying to restore a corrupted image your just :banghead: It sounds like your registry maybe part of the issue. Sometimes it not just one issue. It's one issue that causes another issue, that hides other issues. You might consider cutting bait and starting from scratch. You'll probably find there is a lot of stuff you don't need anymore. It's a lot of work but you'll have a clean install. I'd suggest you image as you go along. That way if you goof up you don't have to start from scratch again. if you're using Acronis develop a strategy that will allow to backup in increments that will fit you storage ability and and still be able to recover back to before whatever issue developes. it's like insurance, you don't need it, till you need it but, when you need it, your glad you have it. I posted my procedure somewhere here, maybe it'll help.
> I'm not sure why your so intent on hanging on to Win7. It's a good OS but 10 is as good if not better. I speak from experience dating back to Windows 3.1. I can't think of anything 7 does better than 10. But I'm sure you have your reasons. Good luck.


Thanks for your ideas. I need win7 to see my thousands of program settings so as to transfer them to win10.


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

Have you put in the Windows 7 Install CD/DVD and gone to repair and entered commands to repair your boot up?
Check out - https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/start-the-windows-7-recovery-environment/


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

gofish said:


> Have you put in the Windows 7 Install CD/DVD and gone to repair and entered commands to repair your boot up?
> Check out - https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/start-the-windows-7-recovery-environment/


Yes, I've done a windows repair.


----------



## George300 (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I'll call it quits for now. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

